
The Simulation Dream - fogus
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/07/15/the-simulation-dream/
======
mcdonji
Wow this is really smart. Even in mundane enterprise applications the concept
of the Player Model is important. In domain design we often speak of
ubiquitous language between developers and business folks for the creation of
our application. But we do not discuss how or application layers and builds
the player model in a player of our system. Perhaps it is like a story, the
player learning the model we have bit by bit, each player picking up the story
where they left off.

